# Erste 3 Zeichen aus String entfernen [VB6]



## nicok (27. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne die ersten 3 Zeichen eines Strings entfernen.

Angenommen ich habe eine Variable "Test"

Dim Test as String
Test = "Auflauf""

jetzt möchte ich das nurnoch "lauf" übrig bleibt 


Natürlich weiß ich nicht welche die ersten 3 Zeichen sind!


----------



## deepthroat (27. November 2007)

Hi.


```
Mid(Test, 4)
```
Gruß


----------



## wincnc (27. November 2007)

Hallo


```
Dim Test As String
Test = "Auflauf"
' ab dem 4 Zeichen bis zum Ende lesen
MsgBox Mid(Test, 4)

' 4 Zeichen von rechts lesen
MsgBox Right(Test, 4)
```


----------



## nicok (9. Dezember 2007)

So ich habe ein neues Problem. Undzwar 2 neue Situationen in Sachen String zerlegen.


*Situation1:*

Ich habe eine Zahl mit einem Komma.
z.b. 4,6239338

Das besondere ist das hinter dem Komme sehr viele weitere Ziffern folgen. Ich möchte jedoch nur 1 Ziffer hinter dem Komma haben. Übertragen von dem Beispiel oben müsste die Zahl dann 4,6 heißen.

Jedoch weiß ich nicht wieviele Ziffern vor dem Komma stehen, es könnten also auch 102,02392 heißen.

Also erst nach dem Komma suchen und dann alles was vor dem Komma steht + die eine Ziffer nach dem Komma einlesen.



*Situation2:*

Fast das gleiche wie oben, nur hier soll nur alles vor dem Komma gelesen werden. Also habe ich zb wieder eine Zahl wie 15,023
Dann soll nurnoch 15 dastehen.


Ich hoffe ich konnte meine Probleme verständlich hinüberbriengen.


----------



## wincnc (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo, hier ein Beispiel:

```
Dim Zahl_1 As Double
Dim Zahl_2 As Double

  Zahl_1 = 4.6239338
  Zahl_2 = 15.023

  MsgBox Format(Zahl_1, "#.0")
  MsgBox Int(Zahl_2)
```


----------

